# Mimic layed an egg! ...Now what????



## Honey Bunny (Dec 20, 2011)

This is the first time she's ever done this, and she is a single girl. My mom is birdy sitting while I'm away, and we're not sure what she should do. She said Mimic is sitting on the cage floor, looking exhausted right now. What steps should we take now?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

Given the situation, the best thing to do is to take the necessary steps to break your budgie's egg laying cycle and this is done by removing the recently laid egg and by not giving your budgie anything that she can use as a nest.
It will be helpful to totally rearrange her cage or even better, to place her on a different cage if you have a spare one. 
By doing this, the change will promote the break on her egg laying cycle and this will also encourage your budgie to come out of breeding condition.

For detailed information, you can check this link: http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/90584-when-we-dont-want-eggs.html

How old is your Mimic?
Does she have a steady source of calcium and minerals (through cuttlefish bone/calcium block and mineral block)?

If your Mimic is taking a lot of time to recover from laying this first egg, then she has likely strained a whole lot and for her overall welfare, it's best to really keep a close eye on her and if she continues to not feel well, then having her examined by an avian vet specialist would be the best thing to do.
Her calcium levels may be dangerously low and the vet may have to address this promptly.

I'm wishing your Mimic a steady recovery and hope she will not lay more eggs.
Best of luck!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

greetings and welcome aboard.aluz has given you some wonderful and great advice.I also agree with her as well. Taking those steps to make sure she doesn't lay again.
Hopefully after reading the stickies here , it will help a lot as well.
I hope it all goes Well for you soon and wish you and your budgie many happy years together.
Blessings and hope to see some budgie photos soon.:green pied:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*aluz has given you excellent advice and I agree with her 100%.. :thumbsup:

Please be sure to update us on Mimic's condition.

Sending lots of prayers that she recovers quickly from the trauma. :hug:*


----------



## Honey Bunny (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone, I've given my mom all the information. I believe Mimic is about 4 years old, she saws through at least 1 cuttlebone every day it seems (mom keeps an endless supply for her) and she just went and got her a new mineral block, and a few other items. she said she seems to be back to normal this morning, and seems to be doing just fine, aside from some bigger poos. she's going to keep a close eye on her.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm glad your Mimic has recovered and she has a good supply of calcium. 
The much larger poops are a direct result from the egg laying. 
All laying hens will have these larger poops. I hope your mother will be able to successfully break Mimic's laying cycle and prevent her from laying a full clutch of eggs.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I hope little Mimic is just fine after that ordeal! Please keep us posted on how she does :fingerx:


----------

